

Beautiful pictures of Endeavour docked at ISS taken from departing Soyuz - rkuester
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/multimedia/e27depart.html

======
mmaunder
Funny how ISS looks nothing like the space stations in sci-fi.

<http://portfolio.shaunsgallery.co.uk/con-eo3.jpg>

[http://images.elfwood.com/art/c/a/callumdagrouch/space_stati...](http://images.elfwood.com/art/c/a/callumdagrouch/space_station.jpg)

[http://www.fallingpixel.com/products/2326/mains/spacestation...](http://www.fallingpixel.com/products/2326/mains/spacestation10.jpg)

[http://www.coronacomingattractions.com/sites/default/files/s...](http://www.coronacomingattractions.com/sites/default/files/star_trek_space_station.jpg)

<http://www.marlinstudios.com/products/scifi/station.jpg>

[http://www.nicedvder.com/syssite/home/shop/1/pictures/newsim...](http://www.nicedvder.com/syssite/home/shop/1/pictures/newsimg/1253491406.jpg)

[http://theatomizer.com/ArtAwards/Images/SpaceStationGoodHope...](http://theatomizer.com/ArtAwards/Images/SpaceStationGoodHope.jpg)

[http://www.freewebs.com/jasonboone1969/high_poly_page/space_...](http://www.freewebs.com/jasonboone1969/high_poly_page/space_station.jpg)

[http://img1.eyefetch.com/p/vx/202714-6ebdff8f-ffeb-448f-8688...](http://img1.eyefetch.com/p/vx/202714-6ebdff8f-ffeb-448f-8688-118035df02fel.jpg)

~~~
cema

      ISS looks nothing like the space stations in sci-fi
    

I think it's because it does not have artificial gravity.

~~~
robryan
And has to have every component module fit in the shuttle.

~~~
cema
I think technically it can be an independent module, launched as the last
stage of a rocket. Which, of course, also forces constrains.

------
markkat
Argh. I think NASA needs a better image viewer. IMO, there should be an option
to just scroll down through them all like Boston.com's 'The Big Picture'.

Amazing photos otherwise.

